# Hello rem me ???



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi there use to post on ff alot an esp in this section wondering if anyone is still around for those who don't know me then I'm 26 my partner is 32 i have a son who was naturally conceived in 1998 an partner as a daughter who is 10 
i suffered 2 eptopics an been threw one cycle of ivf wiv a previous partner which was a BFN anyway just wanted to say hello see if anyone was around  that i knew and hello to anyone that i don't but look forward to gettin to know 
Kerry


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Kerry
don't remember you as only been on since last Nov but welcome back and good luck!
a lot of us post on the secondary IF daily thread which is quite good and you don't have to post every day!
its just a good way of getting back into the groove as it were.
TAke care and see you around.
love
susie


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Kerry,
Not been around long myself. But look forward to getting to know you.
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi kerry!!! i have to admit ive only been on here since the start of the year so i'm afraid i dont know you but hi and welcome back. come and visit us on the daily thread. like suzy said yu dont have to post every day. it has been a great source of information,therapy (lol), comfort, etc. hope to see you there.

amanda xx


----------



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

hi there kerry I remember you- do you remember me...lol....I too haven't been on here much recently. I go on the quiz now and again still as I enjoy having a laugh with the girls....lol....
We`ve given up ttc now and are just living happily with Kia our 7 yr old dd. 
Keep getting more pets though, recently a new python called Monty....lol... Now got 2 dogs, a rabbit, hamster, fish, canary and snake.....so lots to keep me occupied....
come on the quiz one tuesday and hopefully I'll see you there...
Take care keep happy and healthy.
luv Sunny. Selina.x


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi alwayssunny,
Hope you don't mind me butting in?!
We are coming towards the end of our ttc, as have been trying for 4 years, and treatment is so emotionally exhausting, we feel like we only have 1, _possibly_ 2 more goes of IVF in us! 
The worst part of being unable to concieve for me, is the fact that our lovely dd will have no sibling. I wondered how your dd copes? How much have you told her so far re infertility? Does she ask for a sibling? Or does she understand it all? Can you sell me on any pro's of having one child, so that I can talk myself round?!
Does the pain ever go away? If so, when If not, how do you cope?
At the moment I feel like I would like to lock myself in a world of single child families, and forget about everyone else! Though I know this probably isn't feasible!!! Though China may look promising...!!!
I'm sorry for bombarding you with questions, I just thought our situation seemed similar, but you are a bit ahead of me in your journey.
I could sort of see our family looking like yours, (we love travelling, also animal lovers but are limited at the moment to 2 cats!), and your family looked nice!!!
Have you always lived in Tenerife?
Take care, 
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## bek (Feb 28, 2007)

hello can i butt in too

i'm really there with all those questions too. for me i'm starting to wind down the ttc but i think my husband would like to give another shot at IVF. i love my own siblings and always wanted my son to enjoy that too. we've talked about adoption but i'm scared of disrupting the balance of our little family - maybe that's what any new child would do though? i don't know any families with an only child so i'm always looking out for them - i want to see that they are normal and happy! we are thinking of getting  a hamster for christmas! (best start small eh?)

xxx bek


----------

